

How You Sleep is Who You Are - queensnake
http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/200712/primarysources?wtID=33.3czt.11.3lcx
... scroll down to the title text, or 'Psychology' (sorry 'bout that).
======
asdflkj
The more regular your sleeping schedule is, the more likely you are to be a
"morning person". So if there is causation, it's probably the other way
around: who you are determines how you sleep. That's pretty boring.

------
henryw
'... His results offer new evidence that morning and evening types think
differently. Early risers prefer to gather knowledge from concrete
information. They reach conclusions through logic and analysis. Night owls are
more imaginative and open to unconventional ideas, preferring the unknown and
favoring intuitive leaps on their way to reaching conclusions. Social behavior
diverges as well: Morning people are more likely to be self-controlled and
exhibit "upstanding" conduct; they respect authority, are more formal, and
take greater pains to make a good impression. (Earlier research also suggests
that they are less likely to hold radical political opinions.) Evening people,
by contrast, are "independent" and "nonconforming," and more reluctant to
listen to authority'

------
Tichy
Are the guys who did the study early morning types or evening types? I remain
sceptical...

